# Do you build your ladder system in the garage or in place?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm expanding the railroad and will use the ladder system. The question I have is how do you build the curve sections? I've seen where folks build their curve sections in the garage and then move them to the layout. However,how do you know what curve to make them? I guess if you had only track that was to a certain diameter it would be easier but if you have custom curves?

It seems like you'd have to have the layout in place, then slip the ladder under it and then build in place? Am I missing something to make this easier?


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

When I built mine, I built it in place. However, I did use flex track, which allowed me to take advantage of the natural easements. 
There's more to see at my J&B RR Construction Log


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I built it in place and then use a track bender to make the track ft the ladder


----------



## RGSSJD (Jan 5, 2008)

When I built my ladder system, the straight sections I built in my basement.










The curve sections were built in place, it was just easier. I built them as sub-assemblies to save time. I would take one side add the spacer blocks and install it to the uprights. 










When I had one side completely installed I would install the opposite side.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Screw your inside or outside piece in place, with the spacer blocks. Clamp the other side to the piece you installed and screw them together and to the upright.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce, that is one sweet jig, I'm going to make one as well. Thanks for the pics Ken, very nice. Thanks for your input as well Lownote and Jerry - I see a consensus so I shall do the same.


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

I built a wye with some 5' radius curves in the garage and had the rest of the family help me carry it to the site. The ground is very uneven and I wanted the wye to be nice and flat. The oustide rails were continuous and three shorter sections made up the inside rails. Used lots of clamps!


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

I do the same-build in place and use flex track--makes for nice easements. Here is a picture.








And the track after buring the ladder in gravel:








Really makes for smoooooth track-just as good as my previous HO indoor efforts.

Matt


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

I use only flex track. I find it easiest to build the ladder in place and then simply lay the track on it. I also fasten my track to the roadbed and leave small expansion gaps between the lengths of flex track to take up movement. but of course, I use battery/RC or live steam - no track power. The end result is smooth easements into flowing curves and with code 215 aluminum rail, no rail bender is needed to get the shape nor are any tools beyond my flush cutting pliers needed to cut rail to length.

Regards ... Doug


----------

